# Stoney Woods Farm Waiting Thread



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, it's that time of year again for us! Babies can start arriving any time between now and the end of next month. We have 4 does that are bred. They were all pasture bred, so I have approximate due dates for each of them. Here are some pictures of my girls.

From right to left Penelope, Candace and Hershey










Penelope, looking at her when do you think she will kid, I have 12/26, but I think it will be before that:










Our first timers, Hershey is the solid and Angel is the paint:










Candace


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look good. Good luck!


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Very pretty girls! They look very sweet too. Good luck!!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you, both! Yes, they are very sweet and love attention!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck mine don't start till the beginning of the year. I think your girl might wait till the 26th since her udder is shiny yet but it is pretty full so who knows they love to keep us guessing


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks, RPC! They love driving us crazy. I just locked her in a pen because she had some clear yellowish discharge. It is cold here, in the teens. So I'm hoping she waits until it is a little warmer or at least daytime. But we shall see, I am planning go get up around 3:30 and check on her.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Following! Good luck! As for Penelope she looks a little closer than the 26th, but they can always surprise you!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Anything yet? Penelope looks like she could be ready overnight any day now! Pretty girls!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

No, she is holding them in still! Driving me crazy, of course! Candace has started to lose her plug, and she is due on Monday. So it will be a race to see which one goes first, lol


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Good luck my girls are due at any time too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Penelope kidded on yesterday, 12/18, in the afternoon. She had 2 traditional doelings. Of course I wasn't home, but my husband was. They were already up and almost all the way dried off when he found them. So he got them setup with a heat lamp and when I got home (I may have speeded a little bit) I made sure they were up and nursing. She is being a great momma, other than when she is eating. She does not like it when they try to nurse when she is eating or come near her food. So I just stay in her pen and play with the babies while she eats. Other than that she is being a great momma. Last year she had twins, but they were born 10 days early and didn't make it. So I am glad she had healthy babies this year.

The first picture is of Penelope and her new babies, the 2nd one is Rosalina and the 3rd is Bertha!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Congratulations! Boer kids are so cute


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the new kids. I love the names


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats! They look great, and of course, are super cute!:fireworks:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! So happy to hear she kidded easily and you got 2 doelings!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you, everyone! I let my niece, nephew, son and daughter name the babies. It is always interesting to hear what they come up with, lol


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Well we had a busy week leading up to Christmas! Candace delivered twins, 1 buckling and 1 doeling last Wednesday, 12/21. The doeling I had to help pull because of her size and then the silly buckling decided to come backwards, so I helped deliver him. Both are doing very well and are named Gertrude and Bandit. They are both traditionals, though Bandit has a brown spot on his knee and hock.

Angel decided to join the fun and delivered twins on Christmas Eve. My husband and kids were home when she kidded, I was out getting last minute stocking stuffers. She had them both delivered when I got home and is being a wonderful mommy. It is her first time. She had 1 buckling and 1 doeling, George and Rebecca. George is mostly brown and Rebecca is a traditional. I am attaching some pictures of the new ones. The first 3 are of Candace's babies and the next 3 are of Angel's babies and the last one is of Bertha, one of Penelope's babies, who loves to fall asleep on my daughter's lap <3

So now we are just waiting on Hershey. She has been filling her udder for the past 2 weeks, so I am thinking she will wait until next month some time.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Congratulations!! Beautiful kids!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How cute!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Our last doe kidded on Saturday. She had twins, a buckling and a doeling. So that brings our final count to 5 doelings and 3 bucklings. Everyone is happy and healthy! The buckling is Kevin and the doeling is Mrs. Bennett (named after my daughter's school librarian) lol. The buckling weighed 8.5 lbs and the doeling weighed 4.4 lbs. So we have been keeping a close eye on her and making sure she is nursing good. The buckling is standing and the doeling is laying on the towel. I will get some updated pictures soon of the older babies!


----------

